# Little Church Knits free shawl pattern



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

http://littlechurchknits.com/2016/05/27/free-pattern-14-diamonds-lisa/

Just happened across this while browsing Pinterest. Enjoy!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice one, thank you!


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

Beautiful, thank you!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nicw shawls Margoc. Thank you for sharing the link.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I tried to print this pattern but, the chart for the border came out missing. Has anyone else been successful in printing this?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> I tried to print this pattern but, the chart for the border came out missing. Has anyone else been successful in printing this?


Try right clicking on it and highlite it and then just print out the chart. I saved mine. See if that will work for you.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Try right clicking on it and highlite it and then just print out the chart. I saved mine. See if that will work for you.


Edit: That didn't work for me but you cand right click on it and then open image in new tab and then try to print it.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely .....thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for sharing.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine printed with no problem. You can copy the whole piece and paste into Word and print from there


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Some very nice patterns!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you!! :sm02:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Gorgeous shawl...thanks for the link.


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks! More to add to the line up!


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

I like several of the things on this website. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

This is one my needles right now! I have also printed the others to make. They are all part of the free pattern Friday, lots of good patterns.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

anne of green gables said:


> I tried to print this pattern but, the chart for the border came out missing. Has anyone else been successful in printing this?


I just wanted to save it so cut and pasted all the info. into a 2 page document.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link..looks like there are other nice patterns also.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks very much for sharing this link and pattern. There are several interesting patterns here. :sm24:


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the link


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks !!!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Nice thanks for the link.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Lovely !!! Thank you !!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, have bookmarked this for future projects. There are a lot of free patterns here.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I just opened my saved copy and no chart. This has happened before.


----------



## EleanorK92 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

